# Baby/Vagina falling out?



## jammers77

Odd title, I know. However, I've had some odd sensation today like baby's going to fall out. Baby must be head up, because I heard the HB at my belly button level, and felt little kicks toward my lower belly.

I just finished a round of Flagyl for BV, and was having contractions for two days while I was on that. None today thank goodness, but have had some crampy sensations, and if I sit on a hard chair for an hour or more (lappy is on the table, so I sit in a dining room chair when I want to get online), I've felt like baby was going to fall out or like I've got something in my vagina that's trying to come out.

Has anyone else experienced anything like this at around 18 weeks? It's my 3rd pregnancy, and I don't remember anything like this till around 30 weeks with DS2.


----------



## buzzy

Well I'm 25 weeks and LO is lying very low. Sometimes when it kicks I feel like it's sticking a leg out...


----------



## jammers77

Yeah, it's an odd thing. I don't know whether to be alarmed or what, but I can't go to the ER either way, because they'd just send me home since I'm not 23 weeks along. What a crock!


----------



## TicToc

I have been doing research on incompetent cervix because I have a high risk for one and there does seem to be a connection between that feeling, as well as with a lot of low pressure and a shortened cervix. It is probably not the case but if you have ever had a LEEP you may want to have it checked out. Usually for women who are high risk, they will check the cervix around week 14-18 to make sure it is intact. There are things that can be done to keep it chugging along but I just wanted to bring this up in case your feelings down there continue and it wasn't on your radar.

I had a lot of pressure and felt like the baby was crowing or like my vagina was falling out of my body and had pains in it while sitting. I am too early for them to really be concerned about the cervix but I had my nuchal test the next day anyway and when they looked it was fine. Then I had a lot of poops and the feeling went away :haha:


----------



## jammers77

TicToc said:


> I have been doing research on incompetent cervix because I have a high risk for one and there does seem to be a connection between that feeling, as well as with a lot of low pressure and a shortened cervix. It is probably not the case but if you have ever had a LEEP you may want to have it checked out. Usually for women who are high risk, they will check the cervix around week 14-18 to make sure it is intact. There are things that can be done to keep it chugging along but I just wanted to bring this up in case your feelings down there continue and it wasn't on your radar.
> 
> I had a lot of pressure and felt like the baby was crowing or like my vagina was falling out of my body and had pains in it while sitting. I am too early for them to really be concerned about the cervix but I had my nuchal test the next day anyway and when they looked it was fine. Then I had a lot of poops and the feeling went away :haha:

Yes, thanks for this. I've never had problems with my cervix in previous pregnancies, and my cervix was high last week when I was in the ER. However, I wasn't feeling the way I am then. So, I definitely want it checked out. It's just unusual and worrisome.


----------



## SisterRose

I felt like this all of the time in my first pregnancy around 16-23 weeks, and she was breech. I've heard lots of other women asking similar questions about feeling like the baby is just going to fall out, or like a foot might slip out or something and quite a lot of the times their babies have been in a breech position so perhaps that's linked :shrug: 

I just know I havent really felt like that this time and this baby has been head down and transverse whenever ive had a scan

When you say it feels like there's something in your vagina trying to come out, is it like a "thick" feeling like something is lodged up there? sorry for the weird question but that's the kinda feeling i've had.

If you're really worried I'd deff go and get checked out.


----------



## Foxy37

My last pregnancy I had a prolapse and was very swollen down there it was a normal pregnancy and quick labour. I'd say rest with feet up and try to avoid standing for a long time. I have a prolapse still but so far all is good, I was checked by an obstetrician who said all is well. xx


----------



## jammers77

SisterRose said:


> I felt like this all of the time in my first pregnancy around 16-23 weeks, and she was breech. I've heard lots of other women asking similar questions about feeling like the baby is just going to fall out, or like a foot might slip out or something and quite a lot of the times their babies have been in a breech position so perhaps that's linked :shrug:
> 
> I just know I havent really felt like that this time and this baby has been head down and transverse whenever ive had a scan
> 
> *When you say it feels like there's something in your vagina trying to come out, is it like a "thick" feeling like something is lodged up there?* sorry for the weird question but that's the kinda feeling i've had.
> 
> If you're really worried I'd deff go and get checked out.

Yes, like something's in there. Or maybe like things are super swollen that it makes me THINK something's in there.

I'm waiting a call back from the OB's office. Hoping they can get me in today just to check things out. I have my regular appt on Tuesday, but if I've got an infection or some weird oddity that could spell trouble, I don't want to wait 5 days.


----------



## mizzyb

Im 19 wks tomorrow and I get this funny heavy dragging feeling its most odd I just assume its one of those pregnancy things we have to go through!


----------



## cat81

I had exactly the same thing last weekend and was really worried. My first baby was born at 33 weeks but we never had an explanation for why and I have been concerned that there could be a problem with my cervix. I am having a cervical scan to check it when I have my 20 week scan in 2 weeks time.

I was all set to call the midwife on Monday morning or head down to A&E to get checked out but then on Monday the feeling had just gone and I've been feeling fine all week. I wonder whether the baby shifted position or something. 

I would get checked if you are worried and the feeling stays for more than a couple of days. x


----------



## jammers77

cat81 said:


> I had exactly the same thing last weekend and was really worried. My first baby was born at 33 weeks but we never had an explanation for why and I have been concerned that there could be a problem with my cervix. I am having a cervical scan to check it when I have my 20 week scan in 2 weeks time.
> 
> I was all set to call the midwife on Monday morning or head down to A&E to get checked out but then on Monday the feeling had just gone and I've been feeling fine all week. I wonder whether the baby shifted position or something.
> 
> I would get checked if you are worried and the feeling stays for more than a couple of days. x

Yeah, I WANT to get checked. This is the second day they've put me off. They're trying to get me to hold out till Tuesday when I have an appointment. I didn't have the pressury feeling this morning, but after a trip to the store today to get a few things, I've got it going on again along with some back cramping. It feels like I ought to be 38 weeks pregnant, not 18!


----------



## mizzyb

Ive been suffering wih it today just been speaking with a friend who had her baby 10 days ago and she said she went through the same its the ligaments stretching and causes a real ressure heavy feeling. It may just be that, but ive been feeling like i cant walk easy and feels like my uterus is going to fall out or something.The weirdest sensation!


----------



## goddess25

Jammers this is also my 3rd..and I feel this too. Have been having BH from about 18w and they are just getting stronger. MW told me its totally normal for a lot of women especially 3rd timers and more.


----------



## jammers77

Thank you, girls. goddess25, your midwife was right!! I got in to see the OB today, had an exam and all that good stuff, and there's nothing slipping, nothing dilated. She explained what you said, goddess--that with subsequent pregnancies, sometimes you feel like there's more pressure there.

Shew!! What a relief! I guess that just means I get to wear my ultra-sexy maternity support belt more often.


----------



## mummytobe_93

Ive had awful pressure since 12 weeks and am now nearly 17 weeks!
It isnt a vaginal pressure with me though, its more on my bladder and pelvic floor, makes me feel like i desperate for the toilet and feels like a pulsating feeling at times. I only ever get it when ive drank loads and go to the toilet- very odd!
Been tested for uti's and all clear! Midwife said its the hormone 'relaxin' causing the pressure on my pelvic floor and also weight of uterus/baby... it still worries me when i get it but ive had it on and off for weeks and nothing sinister has ever come of it FINGERS CROSSED...

But if you keep getting it for long periods of time i would suggest getting checked out, i only ever get it for 20 mins and then it disappears- getting a bath and lying down with lots of cushions under my bum helps :)


----------

